# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Caution sexual lucid dream

## EarthInferno

This is another dream from this morning, I may have woken up briefly, or falsely, then went back to dreaming.

In my dream before I thought I awoke, I was lucid, and this continued.  I was able to summon a DC woman who was good looking and wished to have sex with me.  We started and she took her shirt off, letting me caress her breasts.  

Then I had another false awakening, but I knew I wasn't awake yet.  So I repeated the process of summoning a good looking DC woman.  

This time she had long black hair and very sexy looking, before it was a blond.  She too, was willing and let me touch her breasts.  As I did, she started sticking her fingers in my ears, and she had long fingernails.  Sure she had her fingernails all done up nice with red polish, but they were scraping inside my ear.  I had to grasp her wrists and tell her to stop.  She was like but I have to do this, and I'm like, "but I don't like it, stop".  I removed my hands to continue but she kept poking her fingernails at and around my ears.  I figured this just isn't going to work out, so I just kind of willed her away.  Then I woke up.

----------


## Despierto

They probably want your brainz!
No but seriously I would also really wanna know why these DC's are behaving the way they are.

----------


## mcwillis

This is the worst one I've had.  I now ask for them to have certain psychological traits...

Once I was in an abandoned building and became lucid. I immediately commanded a slim, naked blonde to walk through one of the walls to have sex with me. She appeared and walked towards me. As she came close she pulled a knife from behind her back. We wrestled on the ground as I tried to disarm her. I was so freaked out that I woke up. I went back to sleep and had a regular dream until I saw the same naked blonde carrying a bigger knife. This triggered lucidity. Not only that, she now had a friend with her who was also naked and had a knife. They were definately looking for me. I skulked off and carried on with my lucid dream. I woke up and fell back to sleep until I had a normal dream where the friend of the psychotic blonde gave me the most awesome act of oral sex.

----------


## lilfrankster101

> This is the worst one I've had.  I now ask for them to have certain psychological traits...
> 
> Once I was in an abandoned building and became lucid. I immediately commanded a slim, naked blonde to walk through one of the walls to have sex with me. She appeared and walked towards me. As she came close she pulled a knife from behind her back. We wrestled on the ground as I tried to disarm her. I was so freaked out that I woke up. I went back to sleep and had a regular dream until I saw the same naked blonde carrying a bigger knife. This triggered lucidity. Not only that, she now had a friend with her who was also naked and had a knife. They were definately looking for me. I skulked off and carried on with my lucid dream. I woke up and fell back to sleep until I had a normal dream where the friend of the psychotic blonde gave me the most awesome act of oral sex.



 this sounds like your subconscious (or whatever) is trying to control you like how you would control a dog. you know, by punishing it if it does something you dont like and rewarding it if it does something you do like. in your case, it punished you when you are lucid and rewarded you when you weren't. this is method is a type of psychology theory. lol

----------


## Kaenthem

> this sounds like your subconscious (or whatever) is trying to control you like how you would control a dog. you know, by punishing it if it does something you dont like and rewarding it if it does something you do like. in your case, it punished you when you are lucid and rewarded you when you weren't. this is method is a type of psychology theory. lol



lucid dreamer:  ::o:  oh my god i have to get out of here (wakes up and have a normal dream)
subconscious:good doggy,fetch your rewared !!!!

----------


## billygan

I feel your pain! Just last night I was wandering a closed department store that still had a few employees there when I became lucid. I took one of the employees back to my place and things only got better from there. I was careful not to get too excited that I would wake up, and things went great. That is, until the part where right as we were about to have sex, it turns out that her vagina is like, sewed shut, or basically impenetrable. Then I woke up :/

----------


## GoldenLight

So, in such dreams, can you control your characters? It seems as if the characters have minds of their own (as noted in billygan's and EarthInferno's posts), but the dreamer is controlling one's own reactions and thoughts. Only had such a thing during meditation not while dreaming. Interesting.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yeah I've had my share of cock-blockers in my lucid sex dreams as well.

One that used to be recurring, was when I tried to have sex with the dream version of my boyfriend while I was lucid. He would turn into a demon, and bite my hand. Hard. It wouldn't wake me up thankfully, but I was getting sick and tired of repeating this dream, since there were so many more fun lucid things I could be doing instead. But I was bent on conquering it, and I finally did. But only after talking it over with a friend in real life, and working out a plan that focused on my lucid strengths.

All in all, I would say that I rarely have control over the behavior of my DCs. They are what they are, and do what they do, and I just go with it or fight it. I eventually win either way, but it can be frustrating when I'm trying to get off  :tongue2:

----------


## GoldenLight

> Yeah I've had my share of cock-blockers in my lucid sex dreams as well.
> 
> One that used to be recurring, was when I tried to have sex with the dream version of my boyfriend while I was lucid. He would turn into a demon, and bite my hand. Hard. It wouldn't wake me up thankfully, but I was getting sick and tired of repeating this dream, since there were so many more fun lucid things I could be doing instead. But I was bent on conquering it, and I finally did. But only after talking it over with a friend in real life, and working out a plan that focused on my lucid strengths.
> 
> All in all, I would say that I rarely have control over the behavior of my DCs. They are what they are, and do what they do, and I just go with it or fight it. I eventually win either way, but it can be frustrating when I'm trying to get off



That's harsh! Turned into a freakin' demon AND bit your hand. Sucks. Can't say I've had that happen LD all my sexual encounters that were lucid were while meditating...and thankfully none ever turned into demons because I would have run away like a little school girl!  :wink2:

----------


## Iwannafly

I guess it's better then mine. I was actually non lucid in this. I was in a mall. Everything was made of marble. It was pretty much deserted. Everyonce in a while I would find someone I knew Standing there(boy and girl). I would immediately slam that person against the wall and have wild butt seckz. It was kinda fun. One of my guy friend whimpered one full out cryed then the last one (who i think might be gay) started moan and going YAAA!!! When I made it to my girlfriend I was like... Wait a minute... Why would I do this... And I woke up  :Sad: ....

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I guess it's better then mine. I was actually non lucid in this. I was in a mall. Everything was made of marble. It was pretty much deserted. Everyonce in a while I would find someone I knew Standing there(boy and girl). I would immediately slam that person against the wall and have wild butt seckz. It was kinda fun. One of my guy friend whimpered one full out cryed then the last one (who i think might be gay) started moan and going YAAA!!! When I made it to my girlfriend I was like... Wait a minute... Why would I do this... And I woke up ....



Heheheee holy shit!

I don't mean to laugh, like, AT you. I've just had way similar dreams.

----------


## GoldenLight

> I guess it's better then mine. I was actually non lucid in this. I was in a mall. Everything was made of marble. It was pretty much deserted. Everyonce in a while I would find someone I knew Standing there(boy and girl). I would immediately slam that person against the wall and have wild butt seckz. It was kinda fun. One of my guy friend whimpered one full out cryed then the last one (who i think might be gay) started moan and going YAAA!!! When I made it to my girlfriend I was like... Wait a minute... Why would I do this... And I woke up ....



 :Shades wink:  Nope, can't say I've had that kind of dream either! I seem to have either way WACKY dreams that are long and detailed or pretty mundane but not YET had a strange sex encounter in dreamland....now while meditating - whole different story. ;P

----------

